# SA 27 Nov - Nuc Chooks...and again 3rd-4th Dec



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Launched early - around 5.30am. Had to use 4" Gulp Nuc Chooks to keep faith with Zilch ! viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51481&p=528408&hilit=nuc#p528408





























Was expecting a few other AKFFers to be there but spied no-one. Bite shut down once the sun was up. Home by 10am.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Andy I am sorry that I could not make it - it looked like a fabulous morning.

I also found recently that the action died as the sun came up.


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

was planing on heading out this morning early but set the wrong time on my alarm :shock: so decided to change it to tommorow


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

skorgard said:


> Andy I am sorry that I could not make it - it looked like a fabulous morning. I also found recently that the action died as the sun came up.


I knew you other commitments Paul, so I was not expecting to see you this morning, but yes it was beautiful out there. Last monday the bite went a bit longer, but it was overcast compared to the bright sunrise this morning. Got the fish a bit deeper than usual both times.


turtle said:


> was planing on heading out this morning early but set the wrong time on my alarm so decided to change it to tommorow


 Good choice turtle. Seems if you miss that early window, there's not much around except squid. There were plenty of rods off the beach after Yellowfin too, but I did not see any caught. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

solatree said:


> There were plenty of rods off the beach after Yellowfin too, but I did not see any caught.


Aaaaaahhh ........ if only he was talking of tuna and not whiting..... stuff of dreams...... only a few weeks to hols.... I need to get out more.... I spend more time on the forum than out fishing -- spent most of the day grappling with Excel....... bu**er


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice work Solatree.
5am is much too early for me. I had a sleep in and only fished around lunchtime.
Caught some Yellowfin whiting


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Good work Andy, but I am starting to wonder if you are getting a kick back from Berkley?
It seems that the only thing you need to take with you is one rod and a Nuc Chook.
You will send the tackle shops broke. :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> I am starting to wonder if you are getting a kick back from Berkley?


To even things out, I use a Daiwa rod and Shimano reel - actually hoping for kick backs from them too


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

OldDood said:


> I am starting to wonder if you are getting a kick back from Berkley?


Mark I don't believe Andy catches all his fish on 4" Gulp Minnow Nu Chook.
It is all a ploy to get others and myself to buy them, thus increasing the value of his shares in Berkley :lol:

Solatree well done yet again 

PS. You must have a black belt in soft plastic fishing !

Steve


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

> I also found recently that the action died as the sun came up


We can give you something for that ;-)

And nice day out Andy, good going!

It is you isn't it Andy?


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

good day solatree


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

RobC said:


> It is you isn't it Andy?


 Typical - I cover my legs up and Rob doesn't recognise me ! :lol: 


Zilch said:


> PS. You must have a black belt in soft plastic fishing !


 Hardly - always considered myself a pretty mediocre fisherman and I am yet to master the use of the camo worm as an SP - and I am in awe of your Mully prowess Steve. But I do love getting out on the ocean - and very much enjoy slow trolling minnow SPs combined with a bit of cast and retrieve. I have a soft spot for snook. On one of my very first ocean kayak fshing trips off Marino, I was squiding when a couple of snook jumped out of the water chasing bait in front of me. I lobbed a 3" minnow in the general direction and ...wack'...I was on and from then on, hooked on the joys of SPs. The big snook are great fun - an aggressive take and at times some surprising tactics like jumps and runs - but I do agree with OldDood that, pound for pound, its pretty hard to beat the humble Aussie ***** - not to mention those red fish with blue spots !


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

"Well done Andy"
you have definitely been kissed by the Pixies. :lol: 
May I have half your MOJO 
You are slowly becoming the GrandMaster :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Holy cow that's a nice Snook Andy. I was out that day but slept in a fair bit more; picked up a flathead and a pair of squid and released an undersize snook. I need to work on my sleep schedule.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

That snook has a serious likeness to a horse.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Got another one early this morning. Was out with Drewboy.
















Missed a bigger one - stripped line at a rate of knots before a spectacular jump and a bite off ! Turns out it must have taken the lure deep and then bitten down on my snap - a frayed leader and destroyed snook chomped snap was all I got back.








As has been the pattern, no more bites past 6.30am


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

good catch once again solatree
i am going to start fishing early - i did not go out this morning after reading wind predictions - however when i woke up it was calm
i could have gone out - i also could have loaded up gone and looked and made my decision then
once again 
well done


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Andy this is not even a challenge for you any more !

I have checked the Berkley share price and I think your portfolio is going gang busters :lol:

Mate what were the conditions like ?

Steve


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Mate what were the conditions like ?


 Steve - less swell than I expected but there was a wind about 5-10 knots which strengthened a little once the sun came up with gusts up to around 15knots - but it seemed to drop off again around 9.30am once we came in (as usual ;-) ). The Adelaide Airport observations pretty much tells the story. See http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDS60901 ... 4672.shtml
I see it got pretty gusty after 1 pm today.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Andy !

Interesting link, have seen a similar one but not as in depth as yours.

By willy weather, I too would of expected a reasonable swell.

Not often that my willy :lol: gets it wrong !

I am not a confident surf / swell launcher or even worst still, comming back in with the swell and not broaching :twisted:

PS Might try and get motivated for a morniing fish (blue dotted) during the middle of the week, weather looking reasonable at this stage.

Steve


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Zilch said:


> Not often that my willy :lol: gets it wrong !


it has no conscience anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Out again this morning for a quick session from 5.45am. Windy but not too bad and a bit more fish activity despite the slow tides. Two bite offs before I got one to the boat - lost two at the kayak when they spat the hook - caught 4 - kept one over 80cms.....all on 4" Nuc Chook naturally ! ;-) 








Back home at 8.15am


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

another great morning


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Top show again Andy.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I think you've bought up all the 4" nuc chooks in Adelaide Andy, I'll see if these Mojiko knockoffs I found at Anaconda will do anything. Do yours have paddle tails?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> Do yours have paddle tails?


 Not any more :lol: - my gulp minnows are a bit like a flick bait - but paddle tails will work well. The squidgies I use are "fish" or "shads" and they both have paddle tails.


----------

